# Header Installation



## VQgearhead11 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey guys, I just got my headers in and was dumb enough to think I could put them on like I would put a set on an in-line 4.. haha, that's funny. The front set was relatively easy to install, but the back three proved to be an issue. From the underside, the tranny is totally in the way, from the top side, it is virtually impossible to get between the block and the firewall. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to get these on without completely pulling the engine. I am dying to get my car breathin right!

Thanks a lot


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I did my headers just recently, it was difficult took me about 5 hrs. you have to kindof push some of the wires back and take off the heat shield, i believe there were three bolts. then you take off the header and it helps to take off the y pipe first. its not all that hard, you just have to do it all by feel and that is what takes so long. here are some step by step instructions, follow them and you'll get it. good luck

Basic Installation Instructions

1.Allow car to cool for a few hours before attempting to work on manifolds or exhaust system.

2.Raise vehicle and secure it with jack stands. A lift is preferable. 

3.Disconnect Battery cables and unplug O2 sensors. 

4.Be sure to soak all nuts, bolts and connectors with a penetrating oil such as PB Blaster. You do NOT have to remove the fans or radiator. 

5.Unbolt and remove stock secondary section. 

6.On Rear header, remove 2 small bolts holding power steering line in place, this allows for movement and easier removal of rear header.

Note: Most bolts including heat shield bolts will have to be removed by first removing air intake assembly then by snaking your arm under the throttle body and reaching around for the bolts. Bolt pattern is the same as front manifold, and there are 3 heat shield bolts on top, and 6 manifold bolts that must be removed before stock header can come out. If you have them, use air tools with long extensions and universal joints. Front header removal is much easier than the rear.
Installation is easy except that you still cannot get to the rear header bolts any way other than reaching around under the throttle body and feeling for them. 

7.Install the headers re-using the stock gaskets, and snug the header bolts, but do not torque them. 

8.Install the secondary, and place the copper triangle shaped gaskets with the O-ring facing up. Again, snug but do not tighten these bolts. When everything is in place and fits correctly, tighten in sequence to seat the gaskets, and torque to 33 ft.lbs. 

9. Be sure to replace the 2 power steering bracket bolts.

10. Extend O2 sensor wire harnesses, using the supplied kits. be sure to tighten them into their fittings, BEFORE plugging them in, DO NOT twist the wires. 

11. Replace your Intake system, be sure to plug in the MAF sensor.

12. Plug in the battery, and start the car to check for leaks. 

13.If there are any large spots of grease on the headers, wipe them off before starting, or the header will be permanently stained after it reaches normal operating temp. Use simple green or soap and water. 

14. Fill and mail the enclosed registration in order to activate your warranty.




Have fun and dont worry, ITS WORTH THE WORK, headers kick ass... but your stock mufflers will have to go, dont sound worth a damn with them on, they rack out like a deisel.. lol


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

i installed my headers also, it comes in handy if you take the intake manifold off


----------



## VQgearhead11 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks a ton guys. I really appreciate the step by step. As far as the mufflers go, I already have the Greddy EVO II, so I am in good shape. Thanks again


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, Those muff's should be great, good luck you'll love the power increase, very noticeable... :idhitit:


----------

